# AG loader arms



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Guys,

My question mounting an expandable wing plow to an AG tractor and using the loader arms. 

I know the loader arms on an AG tractor are not as strong as wheel loader arms. I know it can be mounted to the AG tractor loader arms, and it depends on drivers and lots etc, but am I likely going to have more issues than benefits from doing this? 

Should I only consider a sub frame mount? or consider just going with a wheel loader.

I appreciate any input.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

ry_rock;1841940 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My question mounting an expandable wing plow to an AG tractor and using the loader arms.
> 
> ...


Dealt with farm tractors my whole life, and wheel loaders for 5 years, get the wheel loader, much more suited to commercial snow.

Will a tractor do it? Yes, but it isn't near as heavy as a wheel loader


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Last year we welded both tractor loaders twice, wheel loaders have never been touched.


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, seems like a no- brainer
What sized wheel loaders are you using, make and model
Not sure if I want to go with a 1 yrd loader or a 3 yrd loader


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Depends what your doing.. I just bought a 2.5 yard machine and it will work great for me but for some it would be to big or to small..


----------



## alpine779 (Feb 16, 2010)

We just bought an 07 Cat 924g with 5000hrs. Putting an AMI 10-16 reactor 4n1 blade and Michelin sno plus tires. Should have her fitted out in 3wks. It has a 2cyd and 3cyd bucket that came with it as well. Another machine we are considering purchasing if we keep expanding is the new cat 910/914k series loader with a smaller reactor 4n1 blade.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

The farm loaders made in the last 10-15 years are way stronger then ones made in past. We have loaders that are 10 years old and have plowed commercially for 10 seasons and never been weld or bent with 12 and 14ft pushers and 14 ft angle blades. That being said I'd rather have one direct mounted. Deere and Aloe make the strongest loaders. CNH, Kubota and Fendt use Aloe as their factory loader.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

JD Dave;1842186 said:


> The farm loaders made in the last 10-15 years are way stronger then ones made in past. We have loaders that are 10 years old and have plowed commercially for 10 seasons and never been weld or bent with 12 and 14ft pushers and 14 ft angle blades. That being said I'd rather have one direct mounted. Deere and Aloe make the strongest loaders. CNH, Kubota and Fendt use Aloe as their factory loader.


Welded both our 99 6400 640 loader and the 7230 740, maybe ours get abused more.

Anyway I've used a 621E case(2.5yd), 928H(2.5yd) cat and added this year a cat 950K(4.25yd).


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We had a 740 on our 7140 20 years ago it was a pretty good loader. There's no comparison between the durability of a farm loader and construction loader I'm just giving my opinion on plowing with them for 25 years and my dad has plowed with farm tractors for 15 years before I could.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

JD Dave;1842275 said:


> We had a 740 on our 7140 20 years ago it was a pretty good loader. There's no comparison between the durability of a farm loader and construction loader I'm just giving my opinion on plowing with them for 25 years and my dad has plowed with farm tractors for 15 years before I could.


I agree completely, they can do it no problem, just put an operator in, and check the welds periodically.


----------

